# April Flatheads



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like a ghost town right now around here. Let's hear of the early season Flatheads, who catching them?

I've onyl got one so far, it was 16#, I know another OGF mbr got a 9# ers, & I think TCBA got a 9# Flattie as well. 

Not looking for honey holes or even where it was caught, just starting a simple conversation.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, i caught one 9 lb flattie so far, but ive only fished for them twice.

mellon

i am relatively new to flathead fishing and was wondering, i really only have one hole that i fish for flatties in. it is a heavily fished public spot, most people fish it for channels so not alot of flatties are caught there other then the ones i catch and one other ogf member catches. is it safe to assume if i find other simliar spots on the tusc with wood and the right water depth, that all holes will hold a few flatties or are they pretty wide spread and its like looking for a needle in a haystack searching for other places that will produce ?? i know alot of areas that look good but really havent fished many other spots for flatties. any advice on finding other holes that will produce ??


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I would say that as you move downstream, youll find a more dominant population of flatheads and yes, seek simillar waters, ( rip rapped deep edges, current , eddys with deeper wood on it) Dink took his flathead last weekend in 5 feet of water or less up against a tree that was washed up along a current seam.

Finding flatheads is a slow process that takes years to locate good holes, once found, sew your lips shut, cut all fingers off and search your car daily for GPS units taped to the fenderwalls from other desperate OGF'rs ( Mellon-Flathunter,Dinkbuster, myself) 

Good luck, and dont be shy, get a canoe, preferably with a depth finder and float stretches with a good topo map or gps and mark the best holes. If you float 10 miles and determine the 3-4 best looking spots, I bet they will have all the flatties you can handle, next part is figuring out how to get access.

Thats another story....  

Salmonid


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

4 so far this year. Nothing over 20, all on cut shad and in the GMR. Once the water hits 60 I'll try live bait.

Sliprig


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have only caught one so far. It was only 29.5 inches, so I am guessing it was over 9 lbs. I have not fished much for flatties specifically though. I will be after them along with channels as much as possible though


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive only caught 3 cats in general so far, Nothing to get excited over, But I did catch one real nice channel last week about 8 lbs 28 inches fish ohio...The other two cats ive caught were a small about 3lb channel and a 6.5 lb Shovelhead...Other than that I havent had any other cats, I think they will start biting better after this rain that we are getting right now...and All my fish came on live chubs...


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven't fished for flatheads yet. But still managed to catch a 20lber on a 2" cajun critter down at the river.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I decided today that my fishing is over for the year.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Why is your fishing over?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

trap read your signature thats why.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Jack, say it aint so. It's to early to call it quits. Mellon still had a lot to learn.

Slip


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> trap read your signature thats why.


Thats what I thought. Were in the same fishing boat, and its sinking fast


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

GOT THREE ON THE NIGHT OF MAY FIRST. THE BIGGEST BEING 13.5LB. OHIO RIVER.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

congratz. Great looking boat by the way too.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

THANKS H20 MELLON,HERE IS ANOTHER ONE I GOT AFTER SUN UP THE NEXT MORNING. BY THE WAY, THEY WERE ALL RELEASED TO FIGHT AGAIN ANOTHER DAY.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Good catch and release!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I like that rod holder set up, is that a row of hodlers or individual holders?


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

2 fish ohio channels, and a bunch of 1-3 lbers (i kept 3 for a nice fish dinner  ) Flatheads have been slow up to now, but may be due to my schedule and wanting to enjoy the nice days instead of the cold nights. Next weekend, after the trout release this weekend in my area, I'll be searching for the flatheads. I have fished for flatties a few times now and have only managed 2 small ones.... It's ok though since I think I found several new spots


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

H2o Mellon, Those Are Custom Rod Holders 2 On Each Bar 5 Bars Total On The Boat.


----------

